# اخبار و اعلانات > اعلانات سایت >  روش جستجو کردن در سایت

## oxygenws

*علامت های خاص:*

+سیب
کلمهء «سیب»، *حتما* باید وجود داشته باشد.

-سیب
کلمهء «سیب» *حتما* باید وجود نداشته باشد.

سیب
می تواند کلمهء «سیب» در خروجی باشد یا نباشد. معمولا برای جستجوی چند کلمه ای موثر خواهد بود.

~سیب
اولویت کلمه «سیب» پایین میاد و معمولا در جستجو های چند کلمه ای کاربرد داره.

>سیب <سیب
برای افزودن یا کاهش اولویت یک کلمه در جستجو. باز هم برای جستجو های چند کلمه ای کاربرد خواهد داشت. (ممکنه به خاطر چپ چین و راست چین شدن، اندکی با فارسی به مشکل بخورید)

( )
برای گروه کردن کاربرد دارند.

*سیب
یعنی ترکیب هر عبارتی و عبارت فوق دقیقا یعنی هر کلمه ای که به سیب ختم شود مثل «سیب» و «آسیب»!!

"آب سیب"
برای گروه کردن عبارات چند کلمه ای. یعنی در مثال فوق فقط باید کلمهء «آب سیب» یافت بشود.

*مثال ها:*

آب سیب
تمام پست هایی که داخلشان عبارت «آب» *یا* «سیب» وجود دارد. 

+آب +سیب
تمام پست هایی که حتما داخلشون کلمات «آب» *و* «سیب» باشه.

+آب سیب
پست هایی که حتما «آب» رو دارند، اما پست هایی که «سیب» رو دارند اولویت بالا تری خواهند داشت.

+آب -سیب
پست هایی که *حتما* «آب» رو دارند *و حتما* «سیب» رو ندارند.

+آب ~سیب
پست هایی که کلمهء «آب» *حتما* وجود داشته باشد، ولی اگر کلمهء «سیب» وجود داشت، اولویتش کمتر باشد.

+آب +(سیب پرتقال)
پست هایی که *حتما* عبارت «آب» *و* «سیب» *یا* عبارت «آب»* و* «پرتقال» در آن وجود داشته باشد.

+آب +(>سیب <پرتقال)
پست هایی که حتما عبارت «آب» *و* «سیب» *یا* عبارت «آب» *و* «پرتقال» در آن وجود داشته باشد. اما اولویت «آب»* و* «سیب» بیشتر است.



... و جستجو کنید، همانا خداوند جستجو کنندگان را دوست می دارد. (چون در غیر این صورت ممکنه باعث آزار مابقی کاربران بشوید.)



منبع:
http://dev.mysql.com/doc/refman/5.0/...t-boolean.html

----------


## hr110

با تشکر از زحمت قابل توجه ایی که کشیده شده است. چند پیشنهاد داشتم که اگر انجام شود این بخش کاملتر خواهد شد:

1- *سیب چنین موردی کمتر استفاده داشته و بهتر است به سیب* تغییر یابد، چرا که در تمامی موارد ما ابتدای یک کلمه را دانسته و مشتقات آنرا را جستجو میکنیم

2- اگر شخصی به دنبال عباراتی که با یک کلمه شروع شده و به یک کلمه دیگر ختم خواهد شد و ممکن است در بین این دو کلمه ، کلمات و عبارات دیگری نیز وجود داشته باشد که برای کاربر اهمیت نداشته باشد نیز کاربردهای زیادی خواهد داشت، در صورت امکان ایجاد شود.

----------


## oxygenws

اون یک مثال بود و اون ستاره اگه اول باشه یا آخر یا وسط باز هم کار می کنه! :)

----------

